# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Duchy of Emmonmot map series

## wminish

Hi All

I've recently started a new mapping project looking at a small region that I've named the Duchy of Emmonmot. I was inspired after reading the article "Medieval demographics made easy" to create a small region with town sizes and spacings accurate to the late medieval period. This type of area also strikes me as a very interesting place to set a DnD campaign or something similar. 

Below I've attached to overall region map which will be the first in a series of maps. I'm also planning to do town maps of some of the individual towns and the city and maps of individual buildings and complexes (I'm keen to try an isometric style for at least some of the building maps as well). For the area map, I've decided to try something a bit different from my usual style and do a topographical map. I've done small scattered patches of trees to represent the forests so as to not obscure the elevation lines too much. I'm currently in the process of adding colour to the map and I'll try to add some depth to the map with shading while I'm doing this.

----------


## wminish

I've now finished the colouring of the map. I'm fairly happy with the result although I'm not sure about my choice of colours for the different height contours. In hindsight, it might have been better to use the colours in a different order. I'd be interested to hear what other people think though, I have mild red/green colour blindness so my perception of things like that is sometimes a bit off.

I'm currently planning the next map in this set, which will be a town map for the city of Emmonmot. I'll hopefully have some time to start this tomorrow.

----------


## ChickPea

Very nice work on this!

----------


## jshoer

Cute!

I have a little bit of a hard time finding the numbers on the map, but the coloring helps and once I know what to look for I can pick them out. Next time making them a little bigger might help.

----------

